# Jointer - rollers on outfeed over board?



## Flights (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi folks, im a newbie and just acquired a new jointer. Im also a software developer so the thought of an accident terrifies me.

For face jointing, I was thinking about using a laminate roller in my left hand to apply pressure and pushing only with my right with one of those gripper blocks w hooks. Seems like if I had a kickback the roller would just roll so no issues. Maybe rig a contraption w few rollers that i could drop down from above activated by a foot lever?

Definitely already have two gripper pushblocks btw


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I would not hold the laminate roller by hand, I always have two hands feeding stock through the jointer, face or edge jointing. A powered stock feeder would do what you're suggesting but they tend to be expensive and would require a dedicated setup every time. Something over the top of the stock might not be a bad idea but it could get in the way at the same time making it more difficult to keep both hands on the stock as it's fed through. Look at European jointer guards, they work with a cover over the cutterhead set high enough to just let the stock go under and your hand floats over the guard as it passes the cutterhead. A retrofit with such a guard could be along the lines of what you're trying to achieve but it could be difficult given the compatibility of a non-stock guard.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Keep sharp knives in the machine and set them evenly as possible. You'll get better at setting them the more you do it.
It shouldn't take very much effort to face a board when your machine is set right.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I completely understand the desire to not want to destroy your precious fingers because you need them to type in all your elegant code. For me I use the push blocks provided with my jointer or homemade push stick(s) (just a thought I wonder if an old shoe with a heel would be viable push device?). I put adhesive backed sandpaper on one of my push blocks and I find that it holds a little better. I also bought one of these push blocks which I think are very good-but the sandpaper upgrade is less expensive.

I know there have been other discussions like this, but I would suggest trying not to be fearful when you use your tools. I accidentally cut my finger on my table saw-luckily did not cut it off-so I understand your apprehension.

My thought is to take reasonable precaution (e.g. use push blocks, use provided machine guards, don't use them after drinking, drugs, or if you are upset, tired, etc.). Be present in mind when you use your tools. Educate yourself about potential risks and mitigate those risks. Keep your tools sharp. Do not try to hog off too much in one pass. Don't joint very thin or short stock. The tools that we use have the potential to be very dangerous, but many people are able to successfully use them without injuring themselves-so you should be able to do this as well.


----------



## Plasmon360 (Feb 16, 2018)

I completely understand your safety concerns. I am in the same boat as you. Not a software developer but work with computer for living.

Jointer and Table saw scare me quite a bit, but with time I am getting used to them. I follow these techniques.


I always use pushblocks and my fingers are always 3-4 inches on top of the face being jointed. i also try to keep my pushblocks 5-6 inches away from the rotating blades on both infeed and outfeed tables. 
Always operate jointer with the guard.
I do not wear long sleeves or a loose clothing like a jacket that is not zipped. 
I always do a practice run without the cutter knives rotating. This makes sure there are no surprises passing outfeed. 
When I just got my first jointer, I was trying to face joint 2 by 4's that had several knots. It was too harsh on the blade and the piece would rattle. Now a days I dont put wood that has knots on it on jointer. I like it this way.
I take very fine cut depths. its takes longer. but I am more comfortable with this.
I do not operate jointer/table saw when I am in stress of any kind ( work related, family related, sick etc). It can hold.
I told my wife not to approach me or ask questions when I am using jointer/tablesaw. Makes sure I dont loose focus or get startled.
The minimum thickness I joint are 1/2 inch. 
I had a kickback accident with a small piece of wood on my table saw. It resulted in painful bruise on my chest. I always hang this piece of wood near table saw as a remainder to be careful. 
I have been lately moving towards hand tools. it works out very well for small projects. It is less scary and more enjoyable process for me.

There are several videos on youtube showing the safety issues with jointer. please check them out.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

I always use these along with the guard on my jointer:

https://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-Tools-10-033-Push-Bloc/dp/B005HH1B9K/ref=sr_1_9?hvadid=78134098508565&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&keywords=jointer+push+blocks&qid=1550167346&s=gateway&sr=8-9&tag=mh0b-20


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

The problem with most rubber bottom push pads is that they get dusty and start to slip. You can clean them, but they invariably start to slip right in the middle of a pass and you're stuck.

The MicroJig GRRR-RIP blocks are superior in my opinion. Not only do they have a textured rubber pad, but each end has drop-down heels that catch on the back end of the board, so even if the rubber starts slipping (and it will), you still have a positive pusher to finish the pass. They cost more, but they're worth every penny.

Also, don't discount the value of feather boards for your jointer. The jointer might not have a miter slot that many products require, but the MagSwitch products will attach to any steel surface. Again, pricey, but worth every penny.


----------



## Flights (Feb 13, 2019)

Yep! I have two of those MicroJig blocks and they have been pretty good. Thanks everyone for the feedback, I think I will just continue on with all the safety comments I've seen.

Seems like some roller contraption or a laminate roller would just introduce more variables into the equation when I can control a lot of it. For example, I just won't joint anything narrow or shorter than… 4 ft….? 5 ft…? I know 1 ft is the cutoff, but I just want a huge margin of safety where I really can count on not having an issue.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> For example, I just won t joint anything narrow or shorter than… 4 ft….? 5 ft…? I know 1 ft is the cutoff, but I just want a huge margin of safety where I really can count on not having an issue.
> 
> - Flights


All of those numbers are arbitrary. I run pieces much shorter than 1 foot over mine, but I've been doing it for decades and know what I'm doing. Give it time and don't do anything you're not comfortable with. Eventually you'll gain skill and confidence.


----------

